# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Компьютерная графика >  немного моего

## magistr

ну а вдруг кому-то надо
делаю упаковку

----------


## magistr

А эту вы могли уже несколько лет видеть в зоомагазинах

----------

ludmila_zub (30.04.2019)

----------


## magistr



----------


## magistr



----------


## magistr

Ретушь фотографий

----------


## magistr

Реставрация старых фотографий

----------

nezabudka-8s (20.07.2019)

----------


## magistr

наружная реклама

   

На транспортном средстве:

----------


## magistr



----------

nezabudka-8s (20.07.2019)

----------


## magistr

вырезание из фона и предметная ретушь

----------

nezabudka-8s (20.07.2019)

----------


## magistr



----------

nezabudka-8s (20.07.2019)

----------


## magistr

немного 3D

----------

nezabudka-8s (20.07.2019)

----------


## baranov107

Где можно научиться веб-дизайну?

----------


## magistr

> Где можно научиться веб-дизайну?


не в курсе
наверное на курсах каких-нибудь

----------


## magistr



----------


## magistr

Если у Вас есть старые фотографии, пришедшие в удручающее состояние, а Вы хотели бы их сохранить для следующих поколений, я помогу вам отретушировать и отреставрировать Ваши снимки.
Цена зависит от сложности ретуши.
Пишите в личку.

----------


## ZinaZima

> немного 3D


Это сверху на фото дорисовываете, или с чистого листа? Я не могу понять, где графика, а где реальность!  :Ok:

----------


## magistr

что-то с чистого листа, что-то восстанавливал по картинке для визуализации больше разрешения

----------


## magistr

Мама умерла.

----------

